# Taxidermy License



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

Am I correct when I say that the federal Taxidermy Permit is $100 for 5 yrs.

And is the state one $10 for the remainder of the calendar yr.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You are correct on the federal...The state is $25 for the year...I was not aware that they would give you a deal for the rest of the year. Just give the Game and Fish a call and ask for Taxidermy licence department and they will have that answer! Good Luck! That Federal price was a big JUMP!


----------

